# Portioning wedding cakes



## chameleonchef (Jul 16, 2004)

( this same thought was posted in the "general" catagory at the beginging of the pastry area, it has been read, but no responses, as of this writing)


Does anyone else have difficulties with wedding reception staff portioning wedding cakes wrong?

I send a cutting guide( Diagram of shape of top of cake) and the divisions to portion in 2" rings, and 1" wide pieces, by height of the cake. As far as I am aware, this is "standard" sizing for evening-service wedding cake. Smaller than dessert but big enough to enjoy ( and temper the woozy-boozy tummy)

As I am often not at the site at time of cutting, I have to learn from the brides that " the cake was lovely.. but there was sooooo much left over!" to find that they were served tiny slivers of cake ( 1/4 -1/2" thick) 
I do cake cuttings on request, but I now work Saturday evenings and cannot guarentee when I finish. So I rarely offer this anymore.

I saw this problem first hand last weekend. Returning to pick up the display stand, I was in shock to see only about a third of the cake ( and this isn't counting the top tier, It was not to be saved, but was to be served with the rest of the cake, the kitchen just boxed it out of habit I guess) cut and plated on the buffet table. I counted at least 60 plates and saw that many guests already had served them selves. So likely 80 portions were cut out of a third of a cake that was meant to serve 115.

The Bride, thankfully, was taking it in stride. Laughing that this was her guests could try both flavours a couple of times and not feel guilty! 

I always tell clients that I send a cutting guide and an ingredients list, and when possible personally tell the chef/ maitre d'. I was unable to talk to anyone higher that a 'normal' waitstaff this weekend, but he assured me the chef would recieve the paperwork.

What do I have to do to make sure my client gets "what she paid for" and not end up wit a freezer full of unserved cake?

Thanks for any input!

Sandra


----------



## bigbuns (Jun 28, 2004)

I had this problem soooooo many times. I finally told the bride, and her mother if available, that they MUST tell the wedding coordinator at the facility that the cake is to be served AS DESSERT! Most facilities cut the cake in the "souvenier" size...you know, those little pieces that get boxed up to take home. I also reinforce this by seeking out the coordinator when delivering the cake.


----------

